# Cheap brake vacuum pump



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

Thinking of doing this myself:
http://www.instructables.com/id/convert-a-tire-inflator-type-air-compressor-into-a/


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

Looks good, I've been playing around with an old paint sprayer to make a vacuum pump for my workshop.

What did you intend to use it for? Would it have sufficient duty cycle for your brake servo?


----------



## subevo (Aug 23, 2008)

i too thought of this but may i suggest just buy a mes-dea pump from metric mind .its worth the money alone for its silence and solid state vacuum switch.fit and forget.im glad i did .no regrets.otherwise live with a loud, poor,heavy unit with probable problems.


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

don't have any money so necessity is the mother of invention


----------



## Stunt Driver (May 14, 2009)

I am on "no money" side too, but clearly need a vacuum switch so pump won't be running constantly. Did you look into this already?


----------



## elevatorguy (Jul 26, 2007)

I agree with subevo, get a good pump that will have enough volume to keep up. Also those small pumps are VERY noisy.
I upgraded my pump before I even got the first mounted for a much faster and quieter unit.
It is the brakes after all, and you will have added weight, I recommend a good pump.
my two cents..


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

On Simon Rafferty's thread he uses an old Land Rover diesel engine's vacuum pump driven by the motor from an electric scooter. It's mentioned in post 19 but you need to sign into LR4x4.com to see the images.
That may be a more reliable option.


----------



## jaspersk (Jun 26, 2008)

I initially planned to go cheap on my vacuum pump. I tried desperately to find one of the vacuum pumps that came with older GM vehicles. I don't have a link handy but I know there are detailed instructions on which cars out there, maybe in the WIKI? Armed with a list of vehicles that apparently had those pumps, I searched probably 10 junk yards and came up empty handed. I gave in and bought the Mes-dea. I am very happy with it.

The only other suggestion that I have seen that look really promising was to get a vacuum pump out of some of the diesel trucks that have them.


----------



## Jimdear2 (Oct 12, 2008)

jackbauer said:


> don't have any money so necessity is the mother of invention


Jack,

Somehow the word cheap when applied to something likes brake components gives me the creepies.

Just my opinion


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

I've been doing much on the "cheap" side .... if you will. The vacuum pump is one of the few things I have left to buy. I decided a while ago that I will buy the MES from Metric Mind also. It makes the most sense to me with all things considered. I am all for saving money...but I don't want too many regrets... I think this would be one of them if I made or bought something noisy and of lesser quality.

Just my spin on it.


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

Appreciate the comments. I'm not going to do something stupid with the brakes at all was just looking at options. Much as I like the look of the metric mind pump i'm not spending upwards of $400usd on one!

Worst case scenario as a previous poster sugested I may use a diesel engine vac pump driven by a small motor.


----------



## Jimdear2 (Oct 12, 2008)

jackbauer said:


> Appreciate the comments. I'm not going to do something stupid with the brakes at all was just looking at options. Much as I like the look of the metric mind pump i'm not spending upwards of $400usd on one!
> 
> Worst case scenario as a previous poster sugested I may use a diesel engine vac pump driven by a small motor.


Jack,

Sorry if I came across heavy handed. Seen too many stupid things done over the last (well long time) years.

I can suggest that the VW diesels had a diaphram pump or a gear pump that might do for you, inexpensive and plentiful. You might have to do some engineering on shaft lubrication. 

Another source are scrapped or out of service ambulances. Many still have the vacuum system left in them. That is a very high quality pump with the electronics included.


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

No problem at all Jim i understand. Been there myself. I bit the bullet on the power steering and bought an mr2 pump so just looking at options


----------

